# Some of my EBJD Pics *Image Heavy*



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Haven't posted in a long time....
Here's some pics of the ebjd's.


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

Beautiful Jd's... That a SilverSaum? or Gold.. just not showing the gold right now?


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

SEAN420 said:


> Beautiful Jd's... That a SilverSaum? or Gold.. just not showing the gold right now?


Thanks! I'm not too sure actually as i saw him in a tank with golds, he was the dominant one and the only one with the white so i just grabbed him. Lol


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

Smart grab, i find it interesting that it was the dominant one. and it doesnt have the orange and the others did. Maybe it got mixed in some how. or maybe just doesnt have that orange pigment.. beautiful fish though. :thumb:


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

I guess we'll see if he changes colors once he gets a bit bigger. 3 inches or so atm.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *sjwrx*,

Your EBJDs look great; I like it when they have the darker bacground color behind the blue. What size are they?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

what do you feed your EBJDs? Mine had good color but has lost color; i think due to illness  do you know if color comes back with health?


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

@mlancaster

Thanks =), the 2 larger ones are about 5" while the 3 smaller ones are about 3.5-4"

@mac10

i feed mine NLS Thera + A pellets as a staple as well as nls cichla pellets.
Tetra crisps and NLS flakes every now and then with bloodworms once a week as a treat.

Has there been any changes? like change of subtrate, additional tank mates? etc?


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

A lot of changes! He was in a 14 gallon from 1.5" to 2.75" with two 1.5" clown loaches. they were very happy but they couldn't stay in there so I started a 125 gallon. I added these fish to the new tank that had another small loach that I bought the day before and some other fish that I picked up that day  No aggressive fish. All was well until I added a few cichlids, a small parrot and a blue acara. One week later the parrot is covered in ich I pulled it out and put it in the 14. I treated both tanks with different meds. When cured I gave the parrot to my friend who has a tank full of parrots. One morning one of my clowns was beat up. Friend got another fish. Months went by and the EBJD Still goes pale often. I now have battled a case of cammilanus and am thinking his color will never come back!


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Seems like there's been a lot of stress from moving tanks to the different treatments etc.

All i can suggest is feeding a good staple diet, keep up with your tank maintenance to keep the water clean.

How big is your ebjd?


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

he's about 5" here he is:


http://imgur.com/Fiu45


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

pic # 2 was how it looked like before it lost color? :-?


----------



## fishguy66 (Dec 27, 2011)

mac10 said:


> he's about 5" here he is:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Fiu45


I think "here SHE is" would be a better description, as I'm pretty sure that's a female.


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

sjwrx said:


> pic # 2 was how it looked like before it lost color? :-?


yeah! Can you believe thats the same fish? I'm pretty sad and don't know what to do. I'm still pretty new to keeping fish, its been 1 year since i started.



fishguy66 said:


> I think "here SHE is" would be a better description, as I'm pretty sure that's a female.


I'm not sure what the sex is. The dorsal looks like male. But i dont know, like I said im fairly new to this.


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

I also had some people tell me that this is not an EBJD, but a regular JD. I thought that JD's are kind of yellowish gold when there young and pretty fast growing. My fish took one year to reach this length!


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

mac10 said:


> I also had some people tell me that this is not an EBJD, but a regular JD. I thought that JD's are kind of yellowish gold when there young and pretty fast growing. My fish took one year to reach this length!


The one in the 2nd pic seems to be like a EBJD, however the other ones raises questions lol.
Fins are not an accurate to sex, EBJD's are harder to sex then reg jds. 
The ones in your later pics do seem to be female.

EBJD's are grow slightly slower. There are other factors that could impact a fish's growth rate, water, stress etc.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *mac10*,

Either way you have an awesome JD, I really like the body shape.

I have a vague recollection of a discussion with a local EBJD breeder saying some of his female EBJDs would change colors as they get older looking more like a regular JD.

I think you are actually quit lucky as you have a beautiful healthy female JD, most regular female JDs do not have the great colors yours has. And from experience, many male EBJDs do not grow up to look as good as your JD due to weak genetics.

In addition, you took some great images. Thanks for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *mac10*,
> 
> Either way you have an awesome JD, I really like the body shape.
> 
> ...


thank you for your kind words. i'm not to sure how healthy my fish is now. i've been posting in the illness, health & nutrition if anyone wants to take a look.


----------

